# Finding the "film" of Rayman 2: Revolution



## Liquid King (Jul 21, 2021)

Hi everyone, this thread wants to discuss Rayman's forgotten movie, the famous Ubsoft game. I have recovered the film, but in English and without subtitles. I would like to take care of the translation, possibly in several languages, to prevent this from ending up in oblivion. Anyone have information, .srt / .ass files, subtitles in general, to pass me? So I would like to take care of the translation and thanks to the contacts I have, share it with translators of other languages to create, in turn, other subtitles.


----------

